# chichlid holding maybe



## solows10 (Apr 4, 2011)

i have a ciclid that has gotton much bigger in the past couple of days is there a way to tell for sure?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Holding fish look like they have the mumps. Enlarged under the jaw area.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

If it's a mouthbrooder, that is. 
Do you know what kind of fish, and if it's eating?


----------



## solows10 (Apr 4, 2011)

first off i didnt mean to put this in this section but i dont know what fish it is but i do have a couple of pics. and yes it is eating


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is not holding. It does look as though it's been fed too much, or has something wrong with it.


----------



## solows10 (Apr 4, 2011)

yea but I have this fake rock thats its been hidding in and if anyone come around it chases them away, this fish has never asted like this till a week or so ago now


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

By much bigger, what do you mean exactly? The belly or overall size / length of the fish?

In this picture it looks like it has a swollen belly but in the other it doesnt. Is it the lighting / shadow making it look swollen or is it my cocked eye playing tricks on me again? :lol:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like male m. estherae that doesn't miss many meals to me.


----------



## solows10 (Apr 4, 2011)

and the anal thing sticking out whats that about?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

It's gettin deep in here. :lol: I see it too.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

solows10 said:


> and the anal thing sticking out whats that about?


That is exactly what my female fryeri looked like(thing sticking out of rear) before she laid her eggs. She became very aggressive as well around her little territory she set up so she could have a place to lay her eggs and scoop them back up.

I am not an expert on mbuna so I don't know if this fish is male or female.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Vent sure looks more female than male from what I can see. But I am not sure I am looking at a genital papilla or an anus in the photo.

If it has swollen recently it might just be a male or female with a prolapsed anus like this male.









If it is prolasped anus (it will soon go red or pink) stop feeding and treat with Epsom Salts etc.
If it is female it might be this too or ready to breed or just bred. They look very similar from the side.
If the anus is prolapsed sexiing them by venting is harder, as the anus is not only extended but enlarged.
But at least you will know for sure if its full of eggs (or recently layed eggs/bred) or swollen anus due to illness if you vent it.
The anal pore is just to the head end of the genital papilla.

I would for sure take a look to see if it is the anal pore that is prolapsed or enlarged or if it is the genital papilla that is enlarged for a female breeding, if it was my fish.

All the best James


----------

